

Enabling SMS subscriptions to your MailChimp list using Plivo - SVTyler
http://vincedasta.com/p/enabling-sms-subscriptions-pt1/

======
VinceD01
Thanks! Hope you find it helpful. I'll watch the discussion if anyone has any
comments/questions

